# TUG new feature - Timeshare Vacation History/Timeline!



## TUGBrian

We have been working on this for awahile as we know so many of you want to remember and share your timeshare vacations with friends and family (and other TUGGERS)

What we have developed is a Timeshare Vacation Timeline History so that all of your reviews are displayed in chronological order, and also superimposed on a map with pins indicating your vacation stays!

Here is an example:

http://tug2.com/timeshare-vacation-history.aspx?id=tug


now notice if you are not logged in, it just displays the map, and your review summaries (resort name, and date of review)  anyone who is a TUG member and is logged in can of course scroll through and read/see your reviews in the timeline!
_
(editors note:  you will be able disable this feature if you do not wish other TUG members to see your review history at all)_

While this is close to actual release, any feedback/tips/suggestions/complaints/prayers are of course welcome!


*if you want to see your own timeline, you can replace the "tug" username above with your own TUG member login ID.

You can also view your private Timeline history by logging into http://tug2.com  then selecting the MY TUG dropdown box at the top right and choosing "My Vacation History".*

hope you enjoy this new feature!


----------



## Conan

I like it.

I try to review every timeshare I visit, so my start page shows a world map of almost everywhere I've been.


----------



## winnipiseogee

Will there be a way to add pins for resorts we haven't reviewed?  I try and review all the lesser known resorts we visit but the Surf Club in Aruba  has so many reviews that I'm not sure what I'd add lol.

And thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think this is an awesome feature!


----------



## alwysonvac

Conan said:


> I like it.
> 
> I try to review every timeshare I visit, so my start page shows a world map of almost everywhere I've been.



Why doesn't the title under your TUG username reflect this?
Is the TUG Reviewer title optional? Is there some way I can remove it?

Thanks


----------



## csxjohn

What's the best way to add resorts I visited before I became a TUG member and started doing reviews?  Trying to remember back so many years and making reviews just to get the resort on the map and in the listing won't really help anyone.

I went to the url line, removed "TUG" and added my user name and it worked well, showed my map and reviews, I was not logged in.  I like it'


----------



## x3 skier

Nice feature. Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout

Hoky Smokes, TUG will remember my travels when I can't. Heck, I don't even remember where I was last year. All the trips run together.

It's like reminiscing over a box of old photos. Oh, people don't keep boxes of photos anymore?

Thanks, Brian and crew. Nice feature,

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> Why doesn't the title under your TUG username reflect this?
> Is the TUG Reviewer title optional? Is there some way I can remove it?
> 
> Thanks



they might use a different email for membership vs the forum login...email me and I can fix the issue =)

and yes, I can remove your Title if you do not want it displayed on the forum...shoot me a PM.


----------



## TUGBrian

csxjohn said:


> What's the best way to add resorts I visited before I became a TUG member and started doing reviews?  Trying to remember back so many years and making reviews just to get the resort on the map and in the listing won't really help anyone.
> 
> I went to the url line, removed "TUG" and added my user name and it worked well, showed my map and reviews, I was not logged in.  I like it'



you can still add reviews if you like for older stays (check to see if any resorts have really old reviews and maybe even yours would be an update)

Ill see what we can do to have folks easily add "pins" for older stays where reviews wont really be helpful but to add to the timeline.


----------



## TUGBrian

also note that for those of you who keep your timeshare history public, you can actually link this in your TUGBBS profile or signature for all to read and view!

like say for the "website" option in your profile! =)


----------



## silentg

I like this Brian! Great idea!


----------



## tashamen

I stopped writing TUG reviews a few years back for a number of reasons - now wish I had kept them up to track my travels.


----------



## TUGBrian

tashamen said:


> I stopped writing TUG reviews a few years back for a number of reasons - now wish I had kept them up to track my travels.



can always start again =)

also this is all live data, so if you submit new reviews even now..itll show up on the map.


----------



## BobDE

Wow Brian. This is an awesome feature. Already took a trip down memory lane! LOL

Thanks for adding this!

Bob


----------



## TUGBrian

so glad everyone likes this as much as I hoped they would!


----------



## slip

Love this, Thanks Brian!!


----------



## TUGBrian

and doug is working on how to make it a part of your TUGBBS profile so itll appear on the left hand side where your "resorts" currently are!


----------



## pedro47

I liked it. But the resorts showing under my name are not my reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

is it possible that your TUG member login is different from your bbs login?

email me at tug@tug2.net so we can get that sorted out!


----------



## TUGBrian

everyone should now be able to access this via the "MY TUG" drop down link at the top right hand corner of the page at http://tug2.com

its titled "Timeshare Vacation History"


----------



## pedro47

Brain, everything is correct. All is well !!!! THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS. This is Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a senior moment.


----------



## TUGBrian

well that was easy =)  glad you like it!


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> *if you want to see your own timeline, you can replace the "tug" username above with your own TUG member login ID.
> 
> You can also view your private Timeline history by logging into http://tug2.com  then selecting the MY TUG dropdown box at the top right and choosing "My Timeshare History".*
> 
> hope you enjoy this new feature!



I don't see a "My Timeshare History" under the My Tug menu. There is a 'My Vacation History" which does take me to my review map.

This is a pretty neat feature. Just need to make sure we review each property we visit at least once so we can see all the properties we have been to on the map.


----------



## alexadeparis

This is great. I see I have several vacations that never got a resort review. Please keep us informed on when we can add to the timeline without a review. Thank you for this feature, it's lovely.


----------



## TUGBrian

feedback sofar has been amazing, so glad everyone likes this so much!

will certainly work on a way to let folks add pinpricks for very old stays.


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see a "My Timeshare History" under the My Tug menu. There is a 'My Vacation History" which does take me to my review map.
> 
> This is a pretty neat feature. Just need to make sure we review each property we visit at least once so we can see all the properties we have been to on the map.



1.First sign in
2. go to setting
3. the last item is your "My Vacation History"


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry...mental moment on a sunday...the link is MY VACATION HISTORY

Here is a screenshot


----------



## susieq

This is Great!! AS others have said, I'll have to get busy and add some vacations from before I joined TUG. It really is a trip down memory lane.......... Great job!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Thank you Sue!

We were very pleased how it came out as well!


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> and doug is working on how to make it a part of your TUGBBS profile so itll appear on the left hand side where your "resorts" currently are!



Now implemented.   See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227299


----------



## TUGBrian

well, i see a ton of you really like this given the number of reviews submitted since noon today =)


----------



## dioxide45

Is this broken at the moment? I am receiving an error message when I click on the link to their Timeshare History in a users profile.


----------



## TUGBrian

more than likely the users membership login is different than their bbs login.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> more than likely the users membership login is different than their bbs login.



Gotcha. I was trying to look at the map of Conan, the one with 79 reviews.


----------



## Conan

The feature does seem to be out of service.

By the way, there's apparently also a limit on the number of pins the map will show. My map should have pins in several places in Scotland and France, but it doesn't.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm...seems to only impact yours...all the others I click on it works fine?

ill look into it...but im guessing it has to do with so many reviews =)


----------



## humor_monger

*Would like this feature*



TUGBrian said:


> you can still add reviews if you like for older stays (check to see if any resorts have really old reviews and maybe even yours would be an update)
> 
> Ill see what we can do to have folks easily add "pins" for older stays where reviews wont really be helpful but to add to the timeline.



I recently culled through all my histories since I hadn't updated my list since 2008 and came up with 52 stays since 1997 when we did our first exchange. Most of these aren't on Tug although my recent ones are. It would be nice to at least "pin" them.


----------



## dioxide45

humor_monger said:


> I recently culled through all my histories since I hadn't updated my list since 2008 and came up with 52 stays since 1997 when we did our first exchange. Most of these aren't on Tug although my recent ones are. It would be nice to at least "pin" them.



I think the goal of the feature is to promote people writing reviews. If people could easily add a location just by pinning it would make people not bother with reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly prefer you to write a review (and we had one gentleman do just that for all his past visits).

however we are realistic in realizing that most people arent going to have much info to share from 5+ years ago for a review and all...so eventually we would like to be able to let you add entries from that far back so they show up.


----------



## Queen

Help! I can't seem to find My Tug and I would like to try this feature that everyone is liking so much. I am not very good at finding my way around the site very well.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

Happy to help Queen!

first go here  http://tug2.com

then at the top right hand corner you will either need to click LOG IN, or if you are already logged in you will see the MY TUG link.

after logging in and clicking the MY TUG link at the top right, drop down to the vacation history link!


----------



## MichaelColey

TUGBrian said:


> will certainly work on a way to let folks add pinpricks for very old stays.


Any update on this?  I'd love to be able to pin the other resorts I've stayed at, so I'll have a full record of all of my timeshare stays.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see what we can do.


----------



## taterhed

x2 on the "pinned resorts" 

 It would be a great feature.

 thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

Another one that would like the ability to pin older stays. I realized that I never wrote a review for our Cypress Habrour, Ko'Olina or Maui Ocean Club stays. I think those are the only ones that are missing from my history. Would it be faux pas to write a review for a resort we visited nine years ago? I am working on a review for our recent Royal Palms so it will show.

It would also be nice if there was the ability to make the pin map larger. In places like Orlando, you can't really see all the different properties you visited on the map.


----------



## whitewater

pretty cool!  Really like that it reminds me/others to review resorts.   

took me several attempts to figure it out.  once I found the bbs member code thing and put mine in it worked. 2 weeks later  i figure it out......


----------



## TUGBrian

if anyone is having an issue with the bbs member code they can always email me at tug@Tug2.net and ill take care of it for you =)


----------



## rapmarks

it is a very nice feature.
two comments:
some of my earlier reviews are not shown, lots in North and South Carolina, San Diego area, Arizona, Louisiana, Mississippi and Arkansas, and of course Branson, Hawaii, and other spots.   I feel my map is incomplete without them

Second, sometimes I wonder why I gave the numerical rating I did, .I think on one it was a typo.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry I missed this earlier!

1. i believe currently the map will only show the last 20 or 25 reviews, so if you have more than that this would explain it.

if you dont have that many, and the ones in particular that are missing are very old (ie pre 2008ish, it is likely we will have to link these manually to your account as they were submitted before we actually had individual usernames and passwords.

2. we can make reasonable edits to a review if you send us an email  tug@Tug2.net


----------

